
Building Fizzbuzz in Fractran from the Bottom Up - braythwayt
https://malisper.me/building-fizzbuzz-fractran-bottom/
======
braythwayt
Previous discussions around John Conway's FRACTRAN esoteric programming
language:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23142232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23142232)

and:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14202367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14202367)

